# Congratulations Moosegut!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Moosegut for hitting that magical
*1,000 POSTS* milestone! 





































*WOOF!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congratulations to Moosegut for hitting that magical
> *1,000 POSTS* milestone!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Moosegut!!!!

You won't be adding to that this weekend though!









Steve


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Way to go Moosegut. Although there are some topics that can't be mentioned again, you still add many good posts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All that chatter







, when was the last time someone mentioned emptying the black tank to ya









See you in a few hours









John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You young upstarts come on strong, but can you go the distance??

Just kidding, congrats









Mike


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

camping479 said:


> You young upstarts come on strong, but can you go the distance??
> 
> Just kidding, congrats
> 
> ...


Young upstarts. Heh. Wait till you see my gray hair later today.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I can see this is going to be an interesting rally!









And in this corner...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

AWRIGHT, MOOSEGUT!!!!  
I'll raise a toast - no, make that an OREO - in your honor tonight (even if I can't be at the Rally!)



camping479 said:


> You young upstarts come on strong, but can you go the distance??[snapback]109884[/snapback]​


 Hide n' watch!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

campmg said:


> Way to go Moosegut. Although there are some topics that can't be mentioned again, you still add many good posts. Keep up the good work.
> [snapback]109863[/snapback]​


Hey, have I ever told you guys how I empty . . . . . . .


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hey, have I ever told you guys how I empty . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No how do you empty....









Congrats on 1000









Bill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!!

Your Got R Done









Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Congrats, Moosegut, on number 1,000!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go Moooooooooooooosegut!!!

Only 3400 more and you'll catch Hootbob.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think Moosegut has a better chance of catching Barry Bonds record breaking hit, than catching Hootbob!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think Moosegut has a better chance of catching Barry Bonds record breaking hit, than catching Hootbob!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]110093[/snapback]​


Is Moosegut on Juice too?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is Moosegut on Juice too?


I doubt it... But I have to wonder about Hootbob!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats moosegut on hitting the 1000 mark
Another big dog









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thanks all. I only hit 1000 because all you guys make it so interesting to talk in here. I owe all my success to all of you.

How was that? Think that'll get me the next moderator's job?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW, I JUST SAW THIS







CONGRATULATIONS MOOSEGUT


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Moose!


----------

